# Differences in solder?



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

I have rosin core solder, lead free solder and silver bearing solder. Are they interchangeable for hobby work? Is one better than another? Should any go back? Thanks.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## underthetire (Jun 6, 2013)

Not interchangeable, all serve a different purpose. Rosin for electronic, lead free for copper pipe and the like, and silver solder for brazing stuff. The last 2 require a torch.

Sent from my G-Tab Quantum using Tapatalk


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Wow. Theyre really fine just like the rosin core I had. I thought theyd fill in and work the same. I guess I can trade them back in. I never claimed to know what I was doing! Lol

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

Rosin core is much more user friendly for the hobby person, the other two are for particular application and more experienced persons other than hobby people. I have used the other but it is a pain in the you know where..

Airshot


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Rosin core is for electronic and come in all different blends 60/40 is the most common.
60% tin, 40% lead and has a rosin flux core.

Lead free is solder that has no lead in its mixture, it can also be rosin core, it primarily commercial grade.
Consist of tin, copper, silver, bismuth, indium, zinc, antimony, and traces of other metals
It can be low heat (electronics) and high heat (plumbing).

Silver solder is also called silver brazing rod, But don't confuse this with Silver bearing solder, that's a different animal.
Silver solder is used for air conditioning work mainly, and is very high melt temp.
Silver bearing solder is Low melt temp for use with electronics.

Being that this is a train forum, I'm guessing you want to know whats the best solder for working on trains right?
Silver bearing solder is the best, 62/36/2. low and med temp
Rosin core is second best 60/40 low temp
Lead free being the worst of the three because of higher heat and skill required.
Silver solder great if your working on the boiler of a live steamer! So NO!

Go here for more info if you need it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solder


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info! Yes it is silver "bearing" solder that I have. It is only .015 dia. Ill take the lead free back tomorrow and trade it for something else.
What parts are the 63/36/2? I noticed that on the spool now.

Thanks 

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

63/36/2

63% tin
36% lead
2% silver

So for good life expectancy for yourself, no finger foods while soldering!:retard:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Silver bearing solder is great for all sorts of electronic use. I still have some from the old days when test equipment used to have ceramic mounting strips that were impregnated with solder for mounting components. To repair those you needed silver bearing solder.


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

Even us old dogs can still get an education on solder, was not aware that the lead free and the silver bearing was availiable in low temp.. Have only used the high temp stuff and that was why it was a pain in the you know where....

Airshot


----------

